# Ufermatte als Folienschutz



## webhein (8. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich lese mich nun bereits seit einigen Tagen quer durchs Forum ... super Sache !!!

Wir sind seit ca. 4 Jahren Besitzer eines Teiches mit Bachlauf. Diesen haben wir nicht selbst angelegt sondern mit Haus übernommen. Die letzten Jahre beschäftigten wir uns damit, die Fadenalgen - sofern vorhanden- abzufischen, den Uferbereich jedes Frühjahr beizuschneiden, so dass nicht alles überwuchert sowie einiges der gewachsenen __ Wasserpest zu entfernen.

Am meisten Freude bringt jedoch das Beobachten der "Gäste" wie Teichmolche und Bergmolche, Libellenlarven, __ Gelbrandkäfer ... und ab und zu auch mal einen Frosch. Im Sommer ist der Teich sogar eine Anflugschneise für die Fledermäuse aus der Nachbarschaft.

Der Teich existiert seit ca. 8 Jahren und wenn ich richtig informiert bin , wird es so langsam Zeit für ein Teilreinigung. Ich habe vor die Wasserpflanzen auszudünnen und den Boden vom größten Teil des Schlicks und den Sedimentablagerungen am Rand zu befreien. Bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich einfach nur abschöpfen soll oder ein Teichsauger verwende ?!?
Ebenso bin ich darauf gespannt die Tauchpumpe mal zu sehen .

Die Reinigung möchte ich, sobald das Eis verschwunden ist, durchführen. Da die Reinigung wohl schon einen größeren Eingriff darstellt, geht mir der Gedanke doch jetzt auch etwas verändern zu können nicht aus dem Kopf.

Der Teich wurde seinerzeit mit der Hilfe von NaturaGart geplant - zumindest habe ich noch alle Unterlagen und Begleithefte darüber - aber dennoch ist der Uferbereich etwas "strange" und ich glaube gar nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Der Teich schließt mit einer gemauerten Umrandung ab und dahinter ist ein Graben gefolgt von einen Rand aus  Bepflanzungssteinen. Die Teichfolie reicht durch den Graben bis ganz nach außen. Der gemauerte Rand ist mit ein Kiesmatte überlegt (die ist auch Teilweise schon gut übergewachsen) und die Ufermatte liegt überwiegend flach auf den Bepflanzungssteinen - ragt aber an manche Stellen auch in den Graben hinein. Irgendwie scheint es aber zu funktionieren. ImTeich bleibt die Wasserhöhe konstant und der Wasserstand im Graben ist immer etwas niedriger. Der Graben war sogar nach langer Trockenperiode schon mal trocken ... also es stand kein Wasser mehr drin die Wurzeln und Moose waren jedoch noch feucht. Aber ich glaube hier gilt ... never change a running system ... bzw. möchte  auch nichts verschlimmbessern.

Was mich ein wenig stört ist dass die Folie im Bereich des Übergangs vom flachen Wasser am ( ca. 10cm ) auf die ersten tiefere Zone ( ca. 60 cm) komplett blank da liegt.
Ich überlege hier ein Ufermatte als Schutz drüberzulegen ... von der Kante der Kiesfolie am Rand den Abhang herunter bis auf 60cm. Also nur innerhalb des Teiches.
Macht das eurer Meinung nach Sinn ?
Funktioniert das Vorhaben auch ohne das Wasser abzulassen ?
Ist die Matte leicht zu "bändigen" und mit ein paar Steinen fixierbar ?

Ich habe auch ein paar aktuelle Bilder beigefügt ...

.... jetzt habe ich wohl erstmal genug getextet und würde mich über Tipps und Anregungen eurerseits sehr freuen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Jackson (8. Feb. 2015)

Ich habe diese zone mit Kunstrasen über der Teichfolie bedeckt (sogar vom Uferrand aus).
Auf dem Rasengeflecht haben sich Moose und Schwimmpflanzen angekrallt.
Mir erscheint auch der mechanische - und UV-Schutz besser als  mit Ufermatten.
Vom Preis her dürfte meine Variante auch die günstigere sein, die Matten sind jetzt 8 Jahre drin und vollkommen intakt.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## muh.gp (8. Feb. 2015)

Ufermatten? Kann ich nur empfehlen! Beste Erfahrungen damit gemacht. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## laolamia (8. Feb. 2015)

hallo,

hab ich auch im letzten jahr gemacht.
gibt extra von ng die matten in unterschiedlichen breiten dafuer....nimm lieber mehr als zuwenig 
und den kleber gibt es da auch, ich hab es auchg erst nur mit steinen probiert.....gab aber teilweise probleme mit dem aufschwimmen.
ich hab das wasser bis zur klebestelle abgelassen und es ging super.

gruss marco


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Feb. 2015)

Auf den PDF ist es besser zu erkennen was du vor hast.
Ich würde Wasser ablassen. Folie trocknen lassen. Mit PVC-Kleber die Ufermatte einstreichen und aufdrücken. Ggf mit Steinen noch beschweren. Einige Tage den Kleber trocknen lassen.
Wasser wieder ansteigen lassen.


----------



## laolamia (8. Feb. 2015)

ich hab das damit geklebt


----------



## samorai (8. Feb. 2015)

Hallo!
Zum kleben brauch man nicht unbedingt das Wasser ablassen aber um die Folie zu reinigen, denn kein Kleber wird auf "haarigen Grün" eine Wirkung erziehlen.
Mit einem Mücken-Schwamm aus dem Autozubehöhr habe ich sehr,sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Folie egal welcher Art und auch PVC;PE-Teile lassen sich damit hervorragend reinigen.
Aceton entfernt kleinste Reste und verfliegt anschließend sehr schnell. Der Kleber heißt Innotec oder andere Unterwasser-Kleber, meistens in eine Kartusche für Selikon-Pistole, so um die 20€.
Mit Arbeiten im Teich beginnt man erst wenn die __ Frösche wieder aufgetaucht sind, das ist im allgemein der "Startschuss".

Gruß Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (8. Feb. 2015)

Ach ja, es mit nicht immer Nat..... sein, suche im Netz und du findest günstigere Alternativen, die keine Spur schlechter sind.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## webhein (8. Feb. 2015)

... erstmal danke euch allen.

Hab's verstanden - kleben ist besser.
Wann schwimmen die Matten eigentlich auf ... direkt am Anfang oder bildet sich später erst Luft darunter welche sie auftreiben lässt ?
Muss die Matte richtig eingepinselt und vollflächig verklebt werden oder reichen ein paar Punkte ?

Wasser ablassen oder nicht ist wohl der Knackpunkt bei mir .
Zum Ablassen müsste ich ein Y-Stück mit Absperrventil in die Bachlaufleitung reinbasteln ... sowas habe ich leider noch nicht. Dann brauche ich noch ca. 15m Leitung um sauber an den Abfluß heranzukommen. Denke das mir dabei 80% des "guten" Wassers flöten gehen :-( um an die 60cm Ebene zu gelangen.

Auf den Unterwasserkleber bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Wenn das funktioniert, wäre es eine gute Sache. Aber die Sauberkeit beim kleben .... hmmm.
Vielleicht kann ich das ja mal in einer eine Ecke ausprobieren .... hat das jemand schon mal gemacht ?

Wenn es nicht klappt werde mich wohl mit dem Ablassen anfreunden müssen. 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Feb. 2015)

Punkte reichen.

Ja, gehe einfach davon aus das alle die dir hier zum Kleben einen Rat gegeben haben das oder ähnliches schon mal gemacht haben.

Wie gesagt bei mir war es trocken.


----------



## mitch (8. Feb. 2015)

webhein schrieb:


> Denke das mir dabei 80% des "guten" Wassers flöten gehen



es gibt auch günstige Planschbecken in denen man das gute Wasser zwischenlagern kann


----------



## jolantha (9. Feb. 2015)

Jackson schrieb:


> Ich habe diese zone mit *Kunstrasen *über der Teichfolie bedeckt


Bei mir liegt auch Kunstrasen, bedeutend günstiger und schwerer, liegt von alleine. 
Am Anfang einfach ein paar größere Steine drauflegen, bis er sich vollgesogen hat.


----------



## laolamia (9. Feb. 2015)

webhein schrieb:


> ... erstmal danke euch allen.
> 
> Hab's verstanden - kleben ist besser.
> Wann schwimmen die Matten eigentlich auf ... direkt am Anfang oder bildet sich später erst Luft darunter welche sie auftreiben lässt ?
> ...



hi!

bei mir ist die immer mal wieder aufgeschwommen. oder es ist ein stein in die tiefe gerollt....
ich hab mich dann durchgerungen es zu kleben. dazu eine "zickzack Wurst" aufgetragen und matte angedrueckt.

wasser abgelassen habe ich mit einer tauchpumpe....das wasser auf den rasen oder ins beet laufen lassen- guter duenger.
mein erster versuch war auch  "ufermatte nur rauflegen...das hat mich dann lange geaergert und ich hab den halben tag investiert es richtig zu machen. wobei ich den fehler machte teilweise nur die 65cm matte zu nehmen 

an den kunstrasen wollte ich nicht weil der mir 1. nicht dicht genug war und 2. ich nicht weiss was der fuer stoffe abgibt. ist aber sicher eine guenstige alternative.

und bei deiner teichgrosse brauchst du kein wasser zwischenlagern.


gruss marco


----------



## krallowa (9. Feb. 2015)

Hallo, ich habe meine Ufermatte leider nicht überall an der Folie angeklebt.
Hatte im Sommer schön Steine drauf gelegt, nur leider gehen bei mir Kinder (und ich selber auch ) in den Teich.
Nun sind die Steine nicht mehr da wo sie sein sollten und ich kann dieses Jahr einiges an Wasser ablassen und nachträglich ankleben, sieht dann hoffentlich schöner aus und die Ufermatte liegt stramm an.
Will nur damit sagen, lieber sofort richtig .
Ich habe lange gesucht und mich für NG entschieden, Preis sollte ok sein, Innotec und ähnliches sind oft teurer.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Feb. 2015)

Hi Micha,

"gutes" Wasser aufbewahren ist eigentlich recht sinnlos. Das geht noch auf alte Aquarianer zurück die dadurch glaubten das Gro der wichtigen "nitritverarbeitenden"  Bakterien zu behalten
Fakt ist jedoch das diese wichtigen Bakterien substratgebunden auf Steinen, Pflanzen, im Mulm, im Sand, in Algenwatten ect. leben und nicht im freien Wasser zu finden sind. Und solange noch etwas Wasser im Teich bleibt kommen auch genug Wasserflöhe u.a. aquatische Kleintiere durch um den Teich nach dem auffüllen wieder neu zu beleben

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Micha,
ich kann mich vielen Meinungen nur anschließen, insbesondere Franks letzten post. Ufermatte würde ich nicht ankleben, das kann unschöne Nebeneffekte haben. Die kommt alleine nach unten, wenn sie erst mal "eingesandet" ist. Bei Deinem Teich fiel mir auf, dass der Rand Ufergraben zu Wiese überwachsen ist. Das führt zu dauerhaftem, kontinuierlichem Wasserverlust, und einem feuchten Streifen an der Wiese um den Teich. 
Im Sinne einer "Kapillarsperre" müsste hier eine klare (am besten wenig sichtbare) Trennung her. Es sei denn, Dich stört der aktuelle Zustand nicht (es sieht nicht schlimm aus, und wenn die Wasserkosten dafür nicht weh tun, dann wäre das nur zusätzliche Arbeit). 
Die __ Wasserpest würde ich erst entfernen, wenn die Wassertemperaturen den Lufttemperaturen gefolgt sind (im Mai/Juni). Vorher kann es im Teich Probleme geben, wenn Du keine leistungsfähige Filterung installiert hast. Wasserpest hat einen hohen "gärtnerischen" Pflegebedarf, vielleicht wären andere UW-Pflanzen sinnvoller. Ich habe mit meinem __ Tausendblatt (Myriophyllum) bereits viel Pflegeaufwand (aus meiner Sicht), und würde - wie im restlichen Garten daher eher langsamer wachsende Arten bevorzugen.


----------



## laolamia (12. Feb. 2015)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Ufermatte würde ich nicht ankleben, das kann unschöne Nebeneffekte haben. Die kommt alleine nach unten, wenn sie erst mal "eingesandet" ist..




dachte ich auch...war aber nicht so 
als ich den uferwallbaute und die matte auf die erste stufe legte hielt sie durch einsanden, beim nachtraeglichen verlängern schwamm sie unterhalb der ersten stufe oft auf.


----------



## krallowa (12. Feb. 2015)

Guten Morgen,

welche unschönen Nebeneffekte kann es denn beim Ankleben geben?
Frage, weil ich meine Matte ja noch ankleben möchte und wenn es kontraproduktiv ist, dann lass ich es lieber?
Da sich an der Matte aber auch Algen ansiedeln habe ich die Befürchtung das dadurch der Auftrieb eher stärker wird und das einsanden möchte ich eigentlich vermeiden.


----------



## laolamia (12. Feb. 2015)

moin,

mir faellt nichts ein ausser das es nicht so leicht veraenderbar ist


----------



## krallowa (12. Feb. 2015)

Gut, das ist aber nicht so schlimm.
Denn ich habe mehr Trass-Zement im Teich als Ufermatte und das ist erst recht unveränderbar, hehe.


----------



## samorai (12. Feb. 2015)

Hallo!
Darum bin ich auch ein Verfechter des Herbstbau's eines Teiches. PVC oder PE -Teile (auch Folie) können dann erstmal ablüften bzw. einen "grünen Flaum" erhalten.
Oder meint Ihr die Hersteller legen es erstmal auf Halde zum ablüften!
Zeit ist Geld!

Mir ist dann auch die Bildung von Schwebealgen im Frühjahr tausend mal mehr recht wie Fadenalgen, denen man sehr schlecht bei kommen kann wenn sie sich erstmal im Teich fest gesetzt haben.
Das mit den Algen beruht natürlich auf eigene Erfahrungen. 2004 Bau von einen 10000l Teich(Folie) und die Erweiterung 2008 auf ein 27000l Teich (Folie), beide Baumaßnahmen wurden Ende September bzw. bis Oktober durch geführt.

Gruß Ron!


----------



## webhein (12. Feb. 2015)

Danke nochmal für alle Tipps und Hinweise, das hilft mir wirklich weiter .

... ich habe mich wohl so langsam eingenordet und mir einen "Plan" zurechtgelegt.

Die Ufermatte ist bestellt ... der Kleber auch.
Die Tauchpumpe liegt noch nicht bereit , kann ich  mir aber ausleihen.
Wenn die Kiste nicht wieder zufriert  kann es am Donnerstag losgehen.

Werde versuchen die Pflanzen in einigen Speiseimern zu "retten"

Ich habe vor allem Wasserlilien, jede Menge __ Froschlöffel & __ Wasserpest, ein wenig __ Tausendblatt, 3 Seerosenkörbe und ein Art __ Binsen im Wasser.
Ich hoffe, dass alles wieder anwächst. Aber wenn die Matte rein kommt, muss halt vieles aus dem Weg und ausdünnen wollte ich ja sowieso.

Ich mache es eigentlich bewusst schon jetzt, da im Mai/Juni bereits wieder jede Menge "sichtbares" Leben wimmelt.



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Vorher kann es im Teich Probleme geben, wenn Du keine leistungsfähige Filterung installiert hast. Wasserpest hat einen hohen "gärtnerischen" Pflegebedarf,



Die Wasserpest war meiner Meinung immer sehr dankbar .... jedes Jahr wucherte der Teich zu und jedes Frühjahr - so um diese Zeit - habe ich es bis auf ein paar Stränge rausgefischt. Dachte immer bei der Pflanze kann man gar nichts falsch machen ... oder meinst du Reinigungswirkung der Pflanze, welche dann verloren geht ?


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Feb. 2015)

Hallo Lao,
das mit dem Sand ausspülen ist interessant. Vom Ankleben bin ich nicht so begeistert, weil dadurch die Folie zwischen einzelnen Klebestellen unter Spannung geraten kann (nicht muss). 
Hallo Micha,
das mit der __ Wasserpest habe ich falsch verstanden. Ich dachte, die wächst Dir zu stark. Ich habe im Herbst, als das Wasser noch warm war, meine Pflanzen ordentlich ausgedünnt. Der Zeitpunkt gefällt mir am besten für solche Aktionen. Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie die Pflanzen bei Dir im Frühjahr starten, und kann das ganz gut nachfühlen - ein toll eingewachsener Teich, und dann mit etwas Pech nach der Reinigungsaktion erst mal wieder einer, wo hier und da die Pflanzen erst wieder Fuß fassen müssen... .


----------



## webhein (13. März 2015)

Es ist erstmal vollbracht ..... wir fingen doch etwas später an als eigentlich geplant, aber in den letzten zwei Wochen wurde kräftig ausgedünnt, Schlick entfernt sowie die neue Ufermatte eingeklebt. Habe die Ufermatte doch bis in der Ufergraben hineingezogen und die vorhandene Kiesmatte weitgehend entfernt.  
Gestern Abend lief bis 23:00 das Wasser wieder rein und die Matte hält noch 
Die Kapillarsperre konnte ich an der Sumpfzone wieder freilegen. Im übrigen Ufergraben muß ich hierzu noch etwas basteln - die Folie ist aber in diesem Bereich lang genug. Werde wohl ein Leiste einbringen und die Folie daran hochstellen und den Rest abschneiden.
Trotz den ganzen Arbeiten schwammen mir die __ Frösche zwischen den Beinen herum und __ Molche habe ich auch reichlich gesehen.
Sie sind auch jetzt - zum Glück -  noch da.
Es ist alles jetzt ein wenig kahl. Ich hoffe aber , dass es nicht zu lange dauert bis alles wieder einwächst. Nächste Woche kommen noch ein paar neue Pflanzen und Ufermattensaat dazu.
Das trübe Wasser gibt sich hoffentlich auch wieder - zumindest habe ich den Eindruck es sei seit gestern schon besser geworden ....


----------



## muh.gp (13. März 2015)

Glückwunsch! Sieht echt klasse aus!

Der Dreck legt sich schon wieder, keine Sorge!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Jackson (13. März 2015)

Gut gemacht , Die Sedimentstoffe setzen sich wieder ab und ruckzuck werden sich Pflanzen an der Ufermatte /Kunstrasen ansiedeln.

Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Tottoabs (13. März 2015)

Darf man Fragen von wo du die Ufermatte bezogen hast. Und zu welchem Kurs pro m². Gerne auch per PN


----------



## jolantha (13. März 2015)

Sorry Holger und Jackson,
ich sehe das nicht so euphorisch wie Ihr, von wegen Klasse und so. 
Ich sehe das von der praktischen Seite. 
  Hein, Du hast die Ufermatte bis unten verlegt ? Sieht jedenfalls so aus.  Hast Du einen Bodenablauf ? 
Der gesamte Dreck, der ins Wasser weht, und sich sowieso ansammelt, bleibt auf Deiner Matte liegen, und wird in einem Jahr stinkender, 
grüner Mülm sein. Da Dein Teich nicht danach aussieht, als wenn er einen " Flow " hätte, bleibt er also liegen, und wird nicht nach unten gespült, wo er
von einem Bodenablauf abgesaugt wird . Richtig ?? 
Also stehst Du spätestens nächstes Jahr wieder im Teich, zum Entschlammen 
Wenn ich mich irre, lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## webhein (14. März 2015)

Danke für das Lob  ... das Wasser ist heute auch wieder ein bisschen klarer 

*@jolantha* .... ich hoffe doch das dies nicht so schnell passiert.
Die Matte liegt nicht bis ganz unten sondern nur bis zum Beginn der ersten Etage auf 50-60cm. Das unterer Ende ist dort mit Sand überdeckt. Die Etage ist ca. 20-35 cm breit.  Danach geht es im "flachen" Seitenarm nochmal ohne Matte 20cm tiefer von 50 auf 70cm - im größerem Teil von 60cm bis auf 1 Meter.
Einen Bodenablauf habe ich nicht aber am Rand der tiefen Wasserzone steht etwas aufgebockt die Bachlaufpumpe. Ich weiß nicht, ob man da bereits von einem flow spricht ....
Ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn es etwas länger als 1 Jahr dauert bis der Teich sich wieder zusetzt ... mit 6-8 Jahren bis zur nächsten Reinigungsaktion wäre ich wohl zufrieden ( ... je später je besser und hoffentlich auch ohne das Wasser wieder abzusenken )

Gruß
Micha


----------



## jolantha (14. März 2015)

Micha, 
ich wollte dich nicht irgendwie in Panik versetzen, deswegen 
Bei mir hab ich nämlich die Ufermatten im 2 ten Jahr wieder rausgeholt, weil sie nämlich schon dicht
waren, mit Schlamm. 
Vielleicht liegt es bei mir aber auch am Umfeld, direkt am Wald, da weht immer ziemlich viel Dreck ins Wasser. 
Ich hoffe, daß es bei Dir länger sauber bleibt .


----------



## lopez (14. März 2015)

Hallo!
  Habe auch vor einem Jahr nach NG einen Schwimmteich gebaut. Habe den Filtergraben komplett u. den Schwimmbereich bis zur 2. Stufe, (ca 70cm Tiefe), mit Ufermatte belegt u. mit handelsüblichen Polymerkleber auf der Folie punktuell verklebt. Klebt auch unter Wasser! Die Matte hält bis jetzt gut u. sieht auch relativ natürlich aus. Die erste Stufe ist mit Kies 16/32 dünn bedeckt.Im Schwimmbereich stehen nur Seerosen u. einige Wasserhahnenfuss.
Es gibt die Ufermatte nicht nur von NG! Schau mal unter Teichbedarf24. Ich habe beide verwendet, die von NG ist etwas massiver, aber die Andere tut auch ihren Zweck!

Lg   Leo


----------



## Jackson (15. März 2015)

Hallo Anne, 
Nee, sollte nicht euphorisch klingen, ist sicher nur eine Lösung von mehreren 
der Ufer- bzw. Folienabdeckung zum UV-Schutz.
Die Reinigung erfolgt jedes Frühjahr beim Schlammabsaugen. Das ist kein großes Ding, ich habe mir auf den Schlammsauger einen Aufsatz aus einem Schrubberbesen gebastelt.Beim Abstreichen mit dem Besen über den kurzflorigen Kunstrasen nehme ich ca 80% des Sedimentes mit.
Das reicht mir,denn der blanke Kunstrasen sieht auch doof aus.

beste Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## RKurzhals (15. März 2015)

Hallo Micha,
das sieht gut aus! Wenn da erst mal Pflanzen drauf gewachsen sind, wird das ganze noch viel besser.


----------

